#  > Telecomunicações >  > VOIP >  >  Voip Fiber home

## Bruno5258

Boa tarde amigos, estou tendo um problema ao configurar voip nas onu, depois de configurado tudo, elas funcionam normalmente a internet e o voz, mas não posso desligar, pois quando desligo para de funcionar. Alguém sabe de uma solução?

----------

